# Social Anxiety Dating Website?



## pentagon (Dec 13, 2005)

What do you guys think about having a dating website specifically for those with SAD and related disorders? I've never seen a website like this, so I was wondering if you guys would sign up if there was such a website out there. Also, what features would you personally want to have on a website like this? 

I'm a web designer so I could make this happen if there is any interest in it. 

Looking forward to your comments


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm not a fan of long-distance relationships, so most of the time that's how it's gonna turn out. I guess I gave up on meeting anyone online. I like the idea of someone doing the matchmaking for me. As creepy as it sounds, I'd like to be hooked up.


----------



## amie (Nov 17, 2005)

I'd sign up, ha! 

:love


----------



## Whiteout (Oct 31, 2005)

I thought I remember somebody posting a link to something along the lines of this. I imagine not too many people have signed up and MOST of the people there probably don't have pics up. It seems like a good idea, but how active would it really be?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm not interested in dating anyone from the internet. There seems to be people here that are. I'm not sure if it's enough to merit a whole site devoted to it.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I think someone was actually going to set up something like that, but I don't know what happened..


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

There was a thread about this in the Connections board.
I myself I am not too keen on dating sites, but again I pose the question: How will you determine people are SA individuals when they sign up for such a thing?


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

Here's a site like that.

http://www.nolongerlonely.com


----------



## Charles (Jan 15, 2006)

Here is a site i joined two days ago.
It is a site for social axiety / shyness
Most people who do not understand sad
think they are shy. So this should be a good site.
Only thing is, The first response I got seem to good to be true, I'm not sure if they just sent me this false response so I will pay for the right to respond to other users on the board or not. 
Cause this girls picture is just to beautiful.

But here it is 
http://www.singlescrowd.com
http://shy.singlescrowd.com/login.jsp


----------



## DayTrader (Aug 9, 2004)

Charles said:


> Here is a site i joined two days ago.
> It is a site for social axiety / shyness
> Most people who do not understand sad
> think they are shy. So this should be a good site.
> ...


In less than a week I've had a whole bunch of responses. I'm really thinking SCAM here. I have not joined.....


----------



## tired_tool (Sep 6, 2005)

Some guys I knew once put up a profile online posing as girls. A guy contacted them online and later they got a girlfriend to talk to him on the phone. Then she invited him to pick her up from our college. We sat there and laughed our *** off as the guy came and waited for her an hour or so.

Moral of the story: I'd stay away from online dating. If someone did that to me, I'd probably have a heart attack.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

tired_tool said:


> Some guys I knew once put up a profile online posing as girls. A guy contacted them online and later they got a girlfriend to talk to him on the phone. Then she invited him to pick her up from our college. We sat there and laughed our *** off as the guy came and waited for her an hour or so.
> 
> Moral of the story: I'd stay away from online dating. If someone did that to me, I'd probably have a heart attack.


Yeah my mom tried internet dating. She still does, actually. She's only had one person ask her out, but he stood her up. She drove about 45 minutes away to a nice restaurant to meet the guy. She stood outside watching for him for about an hour, she says. She tried to contact him once she made it home and a few days afterwards, but he didn't answer the phone/her IMs. He then changed his picture on the dating site.


----------



## DayTrader (Aug 9, 2004)

I had a one date wonder from the internet. The date went just ok. I called her a 2nd time and there was deafening silence when I did this....she was in shock b/c i called her back. I was like ok ... no prob you don't want to go out w/ me again. I thought it was quite funny and really had no strong feeling for her after one date so no biggie.


I met my former g/f on the internet. Unfortunately I didn't have enough experience with dating and communicating so I screwed that up big time. Another encounter turned into a good friendship.


----------



## cc (Dec 12, 2004)

I hope that you pursue this site. It is certainly an easier alternative to meeting people in person when you have SA.


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

I met a bunch of girlfriends on the net, and actually married one. So did my brother.


----------



## scottish-girl (Feb 14, 2006)

i think thats a g8 idea!! u should have a gay/bi/lesbian section.

dani x


----------



## Dan1984 (Feb 5, 2006)

tired_tool said:


> Some guys I knew once put up a profile online posing as girls. A guy contacted them online and later they got a girlfriend to talk to him on the phone. Then she invited him to pick her up from our college. We sat there and laughed our *** off as the guy came and waited for her an hour or so.
> 
> Moral of the story: I'd stay away from online dating. If someone did that to me, I'd probably have a heart attack.


That's one of the cruelest things I've heard. Although it reminds me exactly of that scene in Ghost World where the girls do a similar thing to a guy.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 17, 2003)

Charles said:


> Here is a site i joined two days ago.
> It is a site for social axiety / shyness
> Most people who do not understand sad
> think they are shy. So this should be a good site.
> ...


Thanks for the link I'm trying it out now!.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

These forums seem to work pretty well


----------



## Ghost (Nov 17, 2003)

Scrub Ducky said:


> These forums seem to work pretty well


Well if that's the case then I most be majorly unattractive lol.

I wish I could hook up with someone here at S.A.S., that would be a dream come true.


----------



## Lifetimer (May 16, 2004)

Charles said:


> Here is a site i joined two days ago.
> It is a site for social axiety / shyness
> Most people who do not understand sad
> think they are shy. So this should be a good site.
> ...


Well Charles, It's been over 2 months since you posted. How has it worked out for you? In fact, I'd be interested in how the http://www.singlescrowd.com dating site has work for anyone.

One thing I'm confused about. You say it's a site for social anxiety/shyness, but I visited both of those links you posted and neither sites mention social anxiety OR shyness. Can you (or anyone) point out where on the site that it mentions that it is a dating site for people with social anxiety/shyness? I'd like to know if it REALLY is a site for those with social anxiety/shyness because I may consider trying it out. It may be the only chance I have to meet someone who won't freak out after finding out I've never been on even one date in my forty years of living. The obvious reason was because of my severe social anxiety, which is not such a problem anymore after finding improvement.

Lifetimer


----------



## brenidil (Aug 25, 2005)

i hate dating sites, primarily cause i dont get alot of responses. Most people either dont take me seriously, think im younger than i am, or dont think im worth the effort. Too many problems. *shrugs* however i hate being alone. I miss having someone to talk to and hang out with that is a girl. if you did this i might sign up. depends. you definitely want a picture section. probably a chatroom too.


----------



## cc (Dec 12, 2004)

Lifetimer,

I’d say give the online thing a shot. 

I have been trying it out for a couple of months now. I found that a lot of my inhibitions went away because I am still hiding behind an E-mail. My flaws cannot be detected because I have plenty of time to reword my E-mails to make them sound just right.

Talking to someone in this way, for a while, may give you the courage to actually call them or take some next steps. 

CC


----------

